# Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518



## deady1000 (18. Februar 2018)

*Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Hallo,

Ich nutze derzeit meine uralte, immer noch hervorragende, sau-robuste Logitech MX 518.
Da die Maus im Jahre 2005 erschien und seitdem vermutlich (oder auch nicht) Einiges passiert ist, wollte ich mich mal nach einem würdigen Nachfolger umschauen.
Nutze Sie zum Gaming (hauptsächlich reaktionsschnelle Spiele) und zum alltäglichen Desktop-Betrieb.
Sie hat 1600dpi, 3 Tasten zur Einstellung der Empfindlichkeit, zwei seitliche Vor- und Zurücktasten und ist kabelgebunden.

Was ist aktueller Stand der Dinge?

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Nach zwei MX518ern die ich durchgeklickt habe hab ich auch nach einem Nachfolger gesucht.
bei mir ists die Steelseries Rival 700 geworden, unter anderem auch weil die Haptik/Tasten/usw. ser MX518 sehr ähnlich sind.

Und was soll ich sagen - bis aufn bissl zu viel Bling-Bling was ich nicht nutze (hier einstellbare Farben, Display und son Kram) macht die ihren Job sehr, sehr gut. 

Ist halt leider nicht ganz günstig.


----------



## ParaEXE (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Logitech G502 gibts für ~ 55€

Ich zock selber noch auf ner Logitech G5 refresh


----------



## claster17 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Direkte Nachfolger der MX518 waren die G400, G402 und die jetzt aktuellste G403.
Wobei mir die G502 wegen des optional frei drehbaren Mausrads noch besser gefällt.

Mit anderen Marken habe ich seit der MX518 keine Erfahrung.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Die Rival Serie ist mir auch aufgefallen, allerdings benötige ich das eingebaute Display usw nicht zwangsläufig.
Gesehen hatte ich jetzt noch die "Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum" und die "Logitech G903 Lightspeed" wobei ich bei letzterer den Preis absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ganz schwierige Entscheidung hier... 

EDIT: 3 Kommentare geichzeitig


----------



## IronAngel (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

ich konnte die Logitech G502 für 34 Euro erwerben, war ein Rückläufer oder so. Bin mit der recht zufrieden, nur an das Mausrat muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen. In Shootern muss ich die Einrastfunktion nutzen, sonst ist es echt schlimm.


----------



## _Streuner_ (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Ich hatte auch lange Zeit Logitech Mäuse bin allerdings nachdem ich zweimal das gleiche Problem mit der Logitech G600 hatte und zudem mir die G502 Spectrum von der Haptik nicht zugesagt hat bin ich bei Mäusen komplett auf Roccat umgestiegen - habe hier eine Nyth wenn ich viele Seitentasten benötige und eine Leadr für alles andere.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit - wenn es nicht Kabellos sein muss kann ich auch die Tyon empfehlen, die ist hier auch seit geraumer Zeit im Einsatz - viele schwören auch auf die Kone Serie allerdings kann ich zu dieser Serie nicht viel sagen.

Am besten einfach in den nächsten Fachmarkt und die dinger in die Hand nehmen wenn man nicht unnötiges hin und her schicken möchte.

Tante Edit sagt: hab damals aber nicht nur wegen des Fehlers sondern allgemein mal am Markt geschaut was es so gibt da mir die Neuentwicklungen von Logitech nicht mehr gefallen haben. (Haptik, Preis / Leistung)


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

BenQ EC2

Ähnliche Form, guten Sensor, solide gebaut und mit um die 50-60€ net so wahnsinnig teuer wie andre Mäuse. Ausserdem kein schwachsinnigen Schnickschnack wie 10 Tasten die man eh net bedienen kann und irgendwelche dummen Gewichte die man einmal verändert und dann nie wieder.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Habe in meheren Quellen gelesen, dass die kabellose "Logitech G903 Lightspeed" teilweise weniger Input-Lag hat als diverse kabelgebundene Gaming-Mäuse, unter anderem die "SteelSeries Rival 300".
Anscheinend wird diese auch von Counter-Strike Profi-Gamern als einzige kabellose Maus empfohlen, da sie tatsächlich Reaktionszeiten von 1ms erreicht.
Der Preis ist natürlich happig (derzeit 124€) auf Amazon, aber das klingt alles schon sehr nett. 

Derzeitige Favoriten sind für mich die G502 und die G903.


----------



## ludscha (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*



> "Logitech G903 Lightspeed"



Mann benötigt meines Wissens noch dieses Mousepad für induktives Laden der Maus.

Logitech Powerplay Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nimm den Vorgänger, also die G 900 .

Hab die 900er selbst und war neben der G9x so ziemlich das Beste was ich an Mäus-chen hatte.

Edit: Die 900er hat kein Gewichtsmagazin im Gegensatz zur 903er.


----------



## claster17 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*



ludscha schrieb:


> Mann benötigt meines Wissens noch dieses Mousepad für induktives Laden der Maus.
> Logitech Powerplay Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das ist optional. Funktioniert auch auf einem normalen Pad, nur dass man dann über Kabel laden muss.


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Also bei mir ist es damals die Logitech G400 geworden, eine G300 hatte ich kurz ausprobiert und frage mich, für welche Hobbit-Hände das Ding konstruiert worden sein soll? 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## deady1000 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Induktives Laden finde ich wiederum eher unnötig. Würde wenn sie leer ist eben das Kabel anschließen und für ein paar Stunden laden.
Aber eine wichtige Frage tut sich gerade auf...
Funktioniert denn dieses Lightspeed, also die ultra schnelle Reaktionszeit, auch nur mit dem teuren Pad?

Habe noch die G703 gefunden, die bis auf weniger Tasten, keine austauschbaren Gewichte, und ein anderes Mausrad quasi baugleich mit der G903 ist.
Die wäre was Preis, Umfang und Funktionalität angeht mein derzeitiger Favorit.
Sie wäre schneller als die jetzige MX518, hätte die gleichen Knöpfe (die mir voll ausreichen) und dazu akkubetrieben kabellos (<1ms).
Abhängig wäre das jetzt von der Lightspeed-Funktion ohne Pad.

EDIT: Wieder drei Posts gleichzeitig .


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

G400 / G400S und co sind der direkte Nachfolger - und mit meiner G400s war ich bis vor ein paar Tagen auch unendlich zufrieden.

Bin jetzt auf die G603 umgestiegen ( dazu noch ne G613 Tasttatur ).

Da ich sehr große Hände habe, und ich beim testen anderer Mäuse oft Handschmerzen bekommen habe, kann ich die G603 als meinen direkten Nachfolger der G400s / MX nur empfehlen 

Edit:

Dieses "lightspeed" ist jetzt ja nur die Logitech eigene BT Version. gegenüber normalem BT / Funk hat Lightspeed halt genau 0 Latzens.  Benutzte für die Maus ein G440 Mauspad als Hardplastik Version. Stoff geht einfach gar nicht


----------



## ludscha (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*



> Das ist optional. Funktioniert auch auf einem normalen Pad, nur dass man dann über Kabel laden muss.



Ahh.... wieder was gelernt, dachte man kann die nur induktiv Laden


----------



## deady1000 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Werde mal die G703 ausprobieren und mich Ende nächster Woche nochmal melden mit dem Vergleich MX518 vs G703.
Danke für die Zahlreichen Kommentare


----------



## Rwk (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Musste damals die MX518 aufgeben, weil ich einen 144Hz Monitor gekauft hatte. 
Im Windows ruckelte der Mauszeiger dann fröhlich in jede Richtung - denn die alte Logitech hat eine zu langsame Polling Rate für solch hohe Framerates! Bin dann bei der Asus ROG Gladius gelandet, die erste Version. Haptisch sehr gut, klickt sich toll, kein Schnickschnack dran, Daumentasten und ein Knopf zum umschalten der Empfindlichkeit, mehr wollte ich auch nie haben.

ASUS ROG Gladius Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stalker677 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Ich bin von der MX518 aud die G9x und jetzt auf die G900 gewechselt. Ich wollte eine schnelle Maus  ohne Kabel und gut in der Hand liegt. In der G900 habe ich sie gefunden, kann ich empfehlen .


----------



## deady1000 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger fÃ¼r die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Moin!
Ich nutze jetzt seit einer Woche die "Logitech G703"  und ich bin wirklich begeistert. 
Konnte sie im Rahmen eines MyDealz-Angebots günstig für 69€ statt 89€ (Amazon) bei Saturn bekommen - vorheriger Ladenpreis war übrigens 119,99€ .
Sie hat ein perfektes Gewicht und liegt noch besser in der Hand als die MX518. Ich nutze sie selbstverständlich nur kabellos und die Übertragung ist wirklich so gut wie alle sagen. Keinerlei Verzögerung oder Unterbrechungen. Spiele damit beispielsweise CounterStrike und ehrlich gesagt hat sich mein "Aim" durch die Maus im Vergleich zur MX sogar verbessert.
Der Akku hält 24h Dauerzocken bzw bei mir schätzungsweise 5 normale Nutzungstage. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein war die Maus noch nie ganz leer. Wenn sie so 40% erreicht stecke ich sie für 30 Minuten an den Stecker (dauert 5 Sekunden) und dann ist sie wieder bei 90%.
Zu den Knöpfen ist nicht viel zu sagen. Sie hat alle wichtigen Buttons und keinerlei unnötigen Schnickschnack.
Man kann das Mausrad, welches sich super anfühlt, seperat vom G-Logo in allen RBG-Farben und Helligkeiten leuchten lassen, was ich in Verbindung mit meiner "Logitech G105" Tastaturbeleuchtung sehr schön finde.

Dazu habe ich mir noch passend ein ROCCAT Kanga XXL Gaming Mousepad (850 x 330 x 2mm) gekauft. Dort liegen jetzt meine Tastatur und Maus - der verbleibende Platz ist dennoch gewaltig. Innerhalb der Logitech Gaming Software kann man übrigens noch die Maus auf die Unterlage, also das Mousepad, einstellen und optimieren.

Hier ein Bild:
picload.org | image00001.jpg

Ich kann jedem Rechtshänder diese Maus und das Pad wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## crae (3. März 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Zwar jetzt nicht mehr für den TE wirklich relevant denke ich, aber es werden ja noch mehr Leute auf den Thread stoßen:

Für mich ist die G502 ein absolut würdiger Nachfolger. Gibts für knapp über 60 Euro und läuft bei mir schon seit anderthalb Jahren.
War genau der Situation, dass ich mit der MX518 top zufrieden war, sie aber einfach alt wurde und nicht mehr so gut übers Pad glitt. Hab mich dann umgesehen und einiges getestet (z. B. XTD, Deathadder),
und schlecht war das wenigste, aber nichts kam wirklich ran an die MX518. Bis ich auf die G502 gestoßen bin.

Hat einiges an Features dazubekommen, LEDs, x programmierbare Tasten, einrastendes Mausrad und haste nicht gesehen, aber vorallem liegt sie wunderbar in der Hand. Darauf kam es mir an. Ich kann den ganzen Tag
damit zubringen. Bei der Deathadder z. B. hab ich für mich gemerkt, dass sie einfach zu flach war und auf Dauer war das nicht angenehm. Als Pad verwende ich übrigens ein steelseries qck heavy. Das ist glaube ich über 10mm stark
und federt damit die Härte vom Tisch ab. MMn auch empfehlenswert, wenn man länger vor dem Rechner sitzt


----------



## cryon1c (3. März 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

G402 hier. Schon die zweite, die erste ist noch lebendig, aber hart abgenutzt (hab sie direkt bei Release gekauft, ist also schon etliche Jahre her). 
G502 war mir zu schwer. Aber ich habe bisjetzt noch keine bessere Maus gefunden als diese.


----------



## crae (4. März 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*

Tatsächlich. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, sie hat wirklich ein höheres Gewicht. Und man kann sie meines Wissens auch nur noch schwerer machen durch die beiliegenden Gewichte xD

Im Vergleich:
G502 - 168g (mit Kabel), 121g (ohne Kabel)
G402 - 144g (mit Kabel), 108g (ohne Kabel)
G703 (wireless) - 107g 
MX518 - 105g (keine offizielle Angabe, ich schätze mal ohne Kabel)


----------



## cryon1c (4. März 2018)

*AW: Nachfolger für die beste Maus aller Zeiten? Logitech MX 518*



crae schrieb:


> Tatsächlich. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, sie hat wirklich ein höheres Gewicht. Und man kann sie meines Wissens auch nur noch schwerer machen durch die beiliegenden Gewichte xD
> 
> Im Vergleich:
> G502 - 168g (mit Kabel), 121g (ohne Kabel)
> ...



Das ist halt der Nachteil den man durch das schwere, frei drehende Mausrad aus Metall hat und bissl mehr Zeugs dran an der Maus, die Gewichte sind nice wenn man mit der Maus z.B. Videobearbeitung oder einfache Sachen in Photoshop oder in ner DAW macht.. Aber fürs zocken will ich ne flotte, leichte Maus.

Der einzige Nachteil an der G402 ist - LOD (lift off distance) - der Sensor ist nicht so gut wie er sein könnte, man muss die Maus also ordentlich hochziehen und gerade runterlassen, ansonsten wandert der Zeiger auf den letzten 5mm. Mir macht das nix, manch andere werden davon wahnsinnig weil sie es nicht hinbekommen. 

Und noch was zu meckern - NUR blaue LED. Wenn man schon was reinmacht, dann RGB oder gar nüscht, net jeder hat n blaues Setup xD


----------

